# My sister had DP!



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

My oldest half sister called me last night. She lives in Florida she is 11 years older than me (I'm 20 she's 31). We have never been close because of the age difference and we had different moms. However I have her added on my face book and she could see that I was going through a hard time.

Anyway she calls me and we talk more than we ever have before I believe. She said that she use to panic when she smoked weed too, but when she was 19 she had a panic attack while driving her car. She said that after that everything was different she had terrible anxiety brought out and depression. She said that she even thought she had DP because she felt like everything was a movie and not real. She also had the obsessive thoughts that I do like why do people look like this and why are trees green etc. We could relate so much on everything we spoke about!

She said that she had gone through a few rough patches, but it will pass and she told me to hang in there. She also told me that its most likely genetic and if I didn't get this brought out by the cookie it would have probably been something else. It was nice to speak to someone who I could relate to and she was very supportive. She says that people like us are special we are deep thinkers and not just the average joe who just goes on with life day by day. This has given me some hope that we can all get through this!

My sister now 31 went to college, has a great job, nice new home, is getting married, an she is thinking about having children soon. If she can get past this all of us can. I think she was even worse off than me, she has tried to end her life several times. She still deals with her issues, but its nothing like how she ever was before. Please guys don't give up we can do this if we put our minds to it! Lots of people go through hard times and it will pass. Good luck to all the soldiers out there


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> My oldest half sister called me last night. She lives in Florida she is 11 years older than me (I'm 20 she's 31). We have never been close because of the age difference and we had different moms. However I have her added on my face book and she could see that I was going through a hard time.
> 
> Anyway she calls me and we talk more than we ever have before I believe. She said that she use to panic when she smoked weed too, but when she was 19 she had a panic attack while driving her car. She said that after that everything was different she had terrible anxiety brought out and depression. She said that she even thought she had DP because she felt like everything was a movie and not real. She also had the obsessive thoughts that I do like why do people look like this and why are trees green etc. We could relate so much on everything we spoke about!
> 
> ...


This is pretty cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> My oldest half sister called me last night. She lives in Florida she is 11 years older than me (I'm 20 she's 31). We have never been close because of the age difference and we had different moms. However I have her added on my face book and she could see that I was going through a hard time.
> 
> Anyway she calls me and we talk more than we ever have before I believe. She said that she use to panic when she smoked weed too, but when she was 19 she had a panic attack while driving her car. She said that after that everything was different she had terrible anxiety brought out and depression. She said that she even thought she had DP because she felt like everything was a movie and not real. She also had the obsessive thoughts that I do like why do people look like this and why are trees green etc. We could relate so much on everything we spoke about!
> 
> ...


so sweet!


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

See, there are some positive sides to DP as well. Every coin has two faces! And yes we will all make it through this, and we'll come out of DP stronger and smarter!


----------

